# komplexe welle?



## Nicmare (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Wie erzeuge ich in After Effects ne schöne Welle? In photoshop nennt sich das unter Verzerrungsfilter  Welle, konzentrisch aus der Mitte. Ich hatte einen Ansatz über Radiowellen versucht aber ich glaube das geht in die falsche richtung oder? gibs dafür nen bestimmtes Plugin? 
MfG


----------



## gernegut (13. März 2004)

Caustics.

ein kostenfreies Zusatz-Plug für AFX nach der Registrierung.

CIAO


----------



## Nicmare (13. März 2004)

ich danke dir gernegut!


----------



## gernegut (13. März 2004)

Oder,

http://web.genarts.com/picture-index-avx.html

Sroll mal durch. Da ist so ein Tropfen-Effekt. Setz' ich selber schon ein. Ist ein bisschen einfacher als Caustics.

Servus


----------



## Nicmare (13. März 2004)

jo, ich merk grad dass caustics wohl das falsche ist...


----------



## gernegut (13. März 2004)

Nein,

Caustics ist nicht das falsche, bietet nur mehr möglichkeiten und ist dem entsprechend komplexer.
Bei Interesse eine PN, dann schick ich Dir ein Tut von mir über Caustics.

Servus


----------



## gernegut (13. März 2004)

Oh,

da bin ich ein wenig verrutscht. Ich meine natürlich Waveworld. Ein gute Tutorial gibt's hier:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae26_e.html

Servus


----------



## Nicmare (13. März 2004)

hmm, bei caustics kommt bei mir immer die meldung:
"Bei Effekt Caustics stimmen die globalen Outflags nicht überein. Die Codeflags sind 0, die PiPL Flags hingegen 5. "

 liegt es vielleicht daran dass es nich so schön aussieht?


----------



## ODB (14. März 2004)

is bei mir auch


----------

